

Hi I’m Mike Bostock, Creator of D3.js, AMA - stared
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3k3if4/hi_im_mike_bostock_creator_of_d3js_and_a_former/

======
rw2
Off point but I would love to see YC partners do AMAs on hacker news.

